# Covid Testing



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi

Any student/person recently travelled from Delhi (India) to Canada (Calgary)? I can see few flights via Frankfurt OR Alternatively via Cairo but i am unable to get any information about any covid testing to be done at respective stop locations.
Any knowledge on Covid Testing at Frankfurt? Is it available at airport? If not, how do i get the transit VISA?
If you are aware of any alternate routes and details of Covid testing locations then please do share.
I am unable to find any transit visa OR covid testing requirements OR locations at respective break journey airports.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Here is the official info for Germany:



https://india.diplo.de/in-en/vertretungen/-/2464164



You should be aware that not all of the flights that you can find online are actually running.


----------

